# Print Enabled Galleries for Wedding Photographers



## Imagecapture (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi-just wanted to let everyone know about the website I'm a member on-not many people seem to have heard about it but I think it's a brilliant idea!
If you're a wedding photographer you can upload whole weddings to your albums and sell prints online using their automated print enabled galleries.

Check it out here:

Online Weddings


----------

